# AtLight Troubleshooting



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got some AtLight emergency exit lights that are not coming on when tested or when I open the breaker to them. Does anyone here have any information on what the L.E.D. indicators stand for? There are about 4-5 LED's with random icons above them.

I can't seem to find anything on Cooper's website or googling it endlessly.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There should be a customer service phone number you can call for tech support. Did you look??


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Bad batteries.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

common mistakes I assume you checked: 
- connected battery
- connected correct wire (black for 120/orange for 277)
- plugged in the jumper so battery will charge/discharge
- read directions that came with units
- made sure unused feed wire has wire nut on it (sometimes shorts out unit if not)


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

Didn't find anything on the in a search. Maybe take a couple of pictures and post them so everyone can take a look. Lots of smart people here.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you did see this on their site, right ? http://www.cooperlighting.com/home/quickLinks/ProductSafetyNotice.pdf


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> common mistakes I assume you checked:
> - connected battery
> - connected correct wire (black for 120/orange for 277)
> - plugged in the jumper so battery will charge/discharge
> ...


Their existing emergency lights, just bringing everything up to working order. Did check all of the normal things above. Wish I did have the directions to the unit. 



wildleg said:


> you did see this on their site, right ? http://www.cooperlighting.com/home/quickLinks/ProductSafetyNotice.pdf


Did see that on their website; was hectic today and didn't find the time to even check the model number. May just pull one down and take it home with me, get real up close and personal with it :thumbsup:.


----------

